# Is Marcus Bank on the Trading Block?



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> 2. Marcus Banks, Suns.
> We never quite understood why a team with Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa needed a third wheel in the backcourt. The Suns might not be interested in Iverson, but they do have the kind of package Philly wants -- a young player, Banks, an '08 expiring contract Kurt Thomas, and a No. 1 draft pick or two (the Suns have three: their own, Atlanta's and Cleveland's).


LINK


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doubt it. But who knows?

And no way we trade Kurt Thomas. They need to stop thinking that.

He does not slow the Suns down.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

I doubt Banks will go to Philly


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe not to Philly but maybe to a team who is trying to get AI...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Even though I am a big fan of KT, a chance to get AI is something that is a Barkely like moment! think about it! AI for Banks and Thomas plus a draft pick!?!? For one of the top 25 talents to EVER play the game??? Done and DONE!

I wouldn't hesitate to have him captain the second squad! Nash-Bell-Marion-Stoudemire-Diaw 
and
AI-Barbosa-J.Jones-Marion-Stoudemire/Diaw!

That is two great squads!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No. We would be the 3rd team in a trade to help some other team get AI. We don't need him. 

Also, that deal wouldn't work for him either. He is making too much and those salaries wouldn't match.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

first rounders count at 1.5million we have 3 first round picks this year and if we give up two plus KT and Banks, that TOTALLY works! 3 plus 8 plus 3.6 = 14.6 and AI earns 17, it just has to be within 15% of the contract and this is 14% off.


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

hell no


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the amount of money picks would be don't count towards salary matching for trades.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I hope he is. He's a momentum killer. At least in Barbosa's early years he had flashes of potential where you could see he was just waiting to break out and be something great. Thats why the city and the organization had patience and stuck with him.

With Banks you get 2 things: Enough bricks to build a house, and having him flush the offensive potency right down the toilet of that house. His 1 good game was vs Philly though so maybe that would sway them a little. I just hope they dont watch the tape of the other games. I'll take Steven Hunter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ew Steven Hunter. 

I'll keep saying it, we will need Banks. Give him more than 20 something games.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

He may, but Steven Hunter gives us another guy to throw at Duncan in the playoffs and he actually can alter shots, I'm not sure what Banks gives us in the playoffs cause we know Nash will be playing 90% of the time.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, if the Suns get AI... oh god, I wouldn't hate the team as much haha jk...

Amare, Marion, AI, Nash? Thats an all star team there.

C - Amare
PF - Marion
SF - Diaw
SG - AI
PG - Nash


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> Wow, if the Suns get AI... oh god, I wouldn't hate the team as much haha jk...
> 
> Amare, Marion, AI, Nash? Thats an all star team there.
> 
> ...


No no no, it'll be AI off the bench to spell Nash. How would that feel as the opposing team "yes, the reigning MVP is out of the game for a spell... NO! a former MVP is in his stead!?! This would be the MOST UNFAIR team ever! (ok, second to only the Dream Team I and II).


:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe a three-team trade:

Phoenix trade Banks to Philadelphia, Pike and Marks to Utah;
Utah trade Rafael Araujo to Philadelphia;
Philadelphia trade Steven Hunter and Kevin Ollie to Phoenix;

Or without the Banks part:

Utah trade Rafael Araujo to Phoenix;
Phoenix trade Pike and Marks to Utah;


Phoenix will get in Ollie (a player that won't have much PT when Iverson get traded) to be an insurance in an injury case, and also won't need many minutes. A good defender also (and his contract won't hurt much, since it ends after next season). Hunter is a good addition for your team also.

Utah: They're not using Hoffa. So they get Marks (who they also won't use) and a nice shooter in Pike (that can fit in Utah).

Philadelphia: Get in Banks a good player to help in their rebuilding project, and a Hunter replacement in Hoffa (who is an expiring contract).


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

LINK


> Suns: Hard to believe the way they've been playing, but 76ers sources said Phoenix has inquired about Iverson. The Suns want to deal Marcus Banks, and Kurt Thomas is no longer vital with Amare Stoudemire playing again at a high level.


We still need KT...


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> We still need KT...


I agree. Suns shouldn't trade KThomas unless they have another big coming in, preferably an athletic and younger big guy. Although I cant'see a piatkowski and jumaine trade getting anything significant.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is ALLEN IVERSON we are talking about!!! Not some pet project in a young player who can turn out to be very good, but a guy who has already reached the apex of the league, garnering an MVP award and also beat the Lakers team once, which was once more than the previous 3 teams had in the playoffs!! 

He is one of the top50 of all time! If we can get him for Banks and Thomas and another mediocred player, then I say DO IT! No hesistation at all!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

A trade of KT, Banks, and a pick or two for AI would give us an absurd amount of firepower. However,

1. Can we really afford another max contract player? I don't think we can.

2. Will AI cause trouble? Probably not, but why mess with great chemistry?

3. Can we survive without KT? Most of the time we can...but, there are games when a 10/10 performance and tough interior D by KT makes the difference. These games will be more common in the playoffs. Also, if one of our big guys goes down, we will need to rely on KT more.

4. I highly doubt that the Sixers would take a package of Banks, KT, and a few picks over some of the other offers on the table. We would most likely have to sweeten the deal and include better picks or maybe even Barbosa instead of Banks. At this point, Barbosa is a better bargain given his age, contract, and potential.

AI is a great player, but lets stick with what we have unless we can get another KT type player with Iverson.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43796/20061218/boykins_likely_to_be_dealt_by_deadline/


What about Banks for Boykins? I'd take that in a second!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I just don't see Banks going anywhere.

He'll probably end up a Barbosa type of project that needs a few years to develop. Granted he has been in the league longer than Barbosa already, but he does show some potential.

A year or two under Nash will do wonders for him imvho.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns*
Outgoing Players: James Jones, Marcus Banks

Incoming Players 
-Earl Boykins (PTS: 10.9 REB: 1.5 AST: 4.1 PER: 14.62)
Salary: $2,950,000 Years Remaining: 1

-Reggie Evans (PTS: 6.7 REB: 8.2 AST: 0.8 PER: 15.50)
Salary: $4,000,000 Years Remaining: 5 


*Denver Nuggets*
Outgoing Players: Earl Boykins, Reggie Evans

Incoming Players 
-James Jones (PTS: 3.5 REB: 2.0 AST: 0.7 PER: 5.82)
Salary: $2,650,000 Years Remaining: 2


-Marcus Banks (PTS: 3.8 REB: 1.1 AST: 1.4 PER: 7.30)
Salary: $3,600,000 Years Remaining: 5

Would PHX and DEN do this trade?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> *Phoenix Suns*
> Outgoing Players: James Jones, Marcus Banks
> 
> Incoming Players
> ...


PHX yes, DEN no.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I would take that DEN/PHX in a heartbeat......


But Denver wouldn't.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> *Phoenix Suns*
> Outgoing Players: James Jones, Marcus Banks
> 
> Incoming Players
> ...


They won't trade Junior, he is going to be a stud in a year and they know it. Besides Boykins has gone off on multiple occasions for 30+pts. Neither Banks nor Jones have scored that many points in their whole careers!


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

who's junior? 

i also don't think the nuggets are going to sign off on this deal of yours. 

if the suns do trade marcus, it would be to another team with a big need for a point guard. i know the cavs need a point guard. woud love for the suns to get varejao, they could package another spare swingman (piatkowski, james or jumaine) plus one of the suns first rounders next year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

dru_jones said:


> who's junior?


james jones


----------

